# Combination router table/workbench?



## NSavidge (Dec 2, 2009)

I am just setting up shop, and am looking to build a workbench and wanted to know if I could also set it up to use as a router table. I am thinking that the full size of the table top would need to be laminated top and bottom. Has anyone seen a combination like this? My goal is to save space. Thanks for any input.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Nancy! That sounds like a good idea. There is no reason why one end of a work/assembly bench can't be used as a router table. Please post pictures of your progress.


----------



## snowbound (Sep 29, 2009)

Nancy, if you do a google search for Christopher Merrill Ultimate tool stand, you will find plans for a modular workbench that serves as a routertable and workbench as well as many other tasks.
I'm currently in the process of building the bench now, so I cannot give a functional review yet. But what I have finished so far looks to be a great fit for my tiny workshop.
Have fun
Sean


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nancy,

Here's the link to Chris's stand. It can serve as a workbench, router table, planing stand, t-slot clamping table, outfeed table and more.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You forgot the link Jim


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Ultimate Tool Stand


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Wow way cool work bench and thingamigadget . thnks guys!!:dance3:

Ultimate Tool Stand


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Duane867 said:


> You forgot the link Jim


Musy be an old-timers moment! <g>


----------



## NSavidge (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link, a question I have from this is all the router table plans that I have come across seem to call for laminate on the top and bottom of the surface for smoothness and consistency of vapor movement. Is it really important to use laminate or can you do it just as this plan suggests?


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 7, 2008)

I had not seen that bench design before and am quite impressed. Really nice looking. My only suggestion on building it would be to consider using the melamine surfaced birch ply material for the top surface plates. It is sometimes offered by Woodpecker and probably can be found elsewhere fairly easily.


----------

